# Difference Between Poljot Movements



## Aid1987 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm still quite new here and one of the first things that noticed when I joined was how much I LOVE Russian watches!  I've been looking at buying one (and it'll be the first watch I have ever bought myself) and was hoping to get some information about the different movements, mainly the Poljots.

I've seen a few watches that I like and they have the following movements; 3105, 2609 and 3133. So what do these numbers represent and is one better or worse or is that not how it works?

Sorry if this has been covered before.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Have a look at this link: http://www.netgrafik...ssian-codes.htm

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Aid1987 said:


> I've seen a few watches that I like and they have the following movements; 3105, 2609 and 3133. So what do these numbers represent and is one better or worse or is that not how it works?


Will's link pretty much covers it and, as you'll be able to see, the numbers are just references and a 3105 is not a worst movement than a 3133. In fact, in that particular case, a 3133 is a chronograph movement and a 3105 is the exact same thing, without the chrono complications (so just the basic movement with hours, minutes and seconds).


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Great info already supplied,

but also have a look at Mark Gordon's sight, he has pictures of most of the watche dials & calibres, you can see the differences.

http://www.ussrtime.com/start.html


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

As a largely irrelevant aside, I think the first two digits are the movement diameter in millimetres. So a 3133 is 31mm diameter, etc.


----------



## Aid1987 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the great information! I'm leaning towards a 2609 Sturmanskie which I've seen but I'm going to do some more research before I commit to buying anything.


----------

